
Tiangong-1 Reentry (now likely for April 1st) - StringyBob
http://blogs.esa.int/rocketscience/2018/03/26/tiangong-1-reentry-updates/
======
StringyBob
> The team now are forecasting a window centred around 23:25 UTC on 1 April
> (01:25 CEST 2 April), and running from the afternoon of 1 April to the early
> morning on 2 April. This remains highly variable.

Potential ground tracks here:
[http://www.satflare.com/track.asp?q=37820#TOP](http://www.satflare.com/track.asp?q=37820#TOP)

